# Sapphire R9 290 Tri x ,Passende Netzteil?



## Wolfin123 (4. November 2014)

Moin,

ich habe mir ein Pc zusammengestellt bestehend aus ,

Prozessor:

intel Xeon

Grafikkarte:

R9 290 Tri-x


Mainboard :
Gigabyte H97-D3H

Festplatte :
Seagate 7200 1000GB

Laufwerk :

Samsung SH

Arbeitsspeicher :

8GB Balistix Crucial Sport

Netzteil:

Be quiet Straight Power 10 500w

Kühler :

Alpennföhn ECO

Gehäuse :

Bitfenix Shinobi Midi Tower German Edition(mit Sichtfenster)


jetzt war ich heute bei meinem Hardware Händler (Hardwareversand) und der Techniker  meinte tatsächlich 500w für die R9 290 Tri x wären zu schwach sprich Minimum. Ich sollte mir doch lieber ein 650 oder 750w kaufen.

Was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## Atompilz_666 (4. November 2014)

500W sollten eig reichen kommt drauf an wieviel Ampere auf den 12Volt- Schienen liegen. Die Specs musst du dann mit den Anforderungen des Herstellers vergleichen, die lassen sich in der Regel auf der Herstellerseite finden.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (4. November 2014)

Deins reicht vollkommen.


----------



## Wolfin123 (4. November 2014)

Ich dachte weil so viele sagen 500 sind zu wenig wiel die Karte shcon allein 400w verbraucht.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. November 2014)

Wo verbraucht die Karte 400W (link)?


----------



## Skygate (4. November 2014)

Nieeeeeemals verbraucht die Karte 400W! Eher so um die 250W... Dein NT sollte gut reichen!


----------



## tsd560ti (4. November 2014)

Das reicht komplett dicke, wir haben hier im Forum glaub ich schon > 25Leute die das E10/500 mit einer X-Beliebigen, übertakteten SingleGPU laufen haben. 
Die Angabe von Sapphire ist lediglich eine Art Haftungsausschluss und der Techniker möchte verständlicherweise auch kein "Risiko eingehen". 
Der Rechner zieht beim Spielen vielleicht gerade mal 350Watt aus dem NT.

Edit: 400Watt war ein komplettes Testsystem mit i7 an der Grenze des menschlich nicht verwerflichen Übertaktet (+50Watt bestimmt dadurch), also alles bestens


----------



## beren2707 (4. November 2014)

Wer sagt das mit den 400W?  Die 290 Tri-X liegt ingame i.d.R. bei ~270W. Lass dich nicht verunsichern, das E10 500W ist absolut ausreichend und wird mit diesem System nicht an seine Grenzen gebracht werden.


----------



## Wolfin123 (4. November 2014)

Dann wollte der herr von HWV mich ernstes veräppeln ..? der wird was erleben


----------



## NuVirus (4. November 2014)

Einzige Erklärung mit 400W wäre das er das mit dem gesamten PC verwechselt hat denn mehr als 400W wird der PC mit dem Xeon 1231 nicht verbrauchen.

Es hängt halt immer davon ab nen billiges 500W Netzteil reicht natürlich nicht aus für die 290^^


Ich hatte wolfin ja den PC empfohlen und zusammengestellt, er hatte mir vorhin in Skype geschrieben das ihn HWV nen Corsair 650W andrehen wollten - wahrscheinlich hätten se nicht einmal das alte zurück genommen da ja nicht online bestellt^^


----------



## Wolfin123 (4. November 2014)

Aber das be quiet schon ? oder?

wie ist ds mal allgemein wie ist das Zocken genau mit der r9 290 .Kann ich damit auf Hoch oder sogar Ultra spielen ?
Was sagt ihr ?


----------



## XeT (4. November 2014)

Ich spiele mit der Tri-x OC alles problemlos auf Ultra 1080p.
 Also keine angst wie gesagt 400Watt sind der ganze PC.


----------



## Wolfin123 (4. November 2014)

wie viel watt hast du den ? bzw. was für ein System ?


----------



## NuVirus (4. November 2014)

Das E10 500W ist sehr gut, besser und gleichzeitig leiser ist wohl nur nur das High-End Netzteil Be Quiet P10 550W in der Wattklasse für eine Single GPU.

Damit wirst du praktisch jedes spiel in sehr guter Qualität zocken können in Zukunft werden die Spiele halt anforderneder dann musst wahrscheinlich mit der Zeit immer mehr reduzieren je nach Anforderung des Games halt.


----------



## Wolfin123 (4. November 2014)

Meinst du ich sollte auf das 550 iger umsteigen ?


----------



## beren2707 (4. November 2014)

XeT schrieb:


> Also keine angst wie gesagt 400Watt sind der ganze PC.


Vermutlich nichteinmal das.  Um ein Beispiel zu nennen: Mein System aus 4770K @ Stock und 290 OC @ 1040/1250 MHz zieht ingame i.d.R. ~330W und wird problemlos vom E8 CM-480W befeuert. 

Das P10 ist zwar ein super Netzteil, das E10 ist aber bereits wirklich sehr gut und bei deinem System (mehr als) ausreichend. Ich würde mir die ~40€ Aufpreis zum P10 sparen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. November 2014)

BeQuiet reicht nicht aus. Es reicht immer ein bestimmtes Modell aus, NIE eine Marke. (Schau mal in die Signatur, wird für dich viell. interessant sein)

Das DPP10 ist HighEnd damit kannst du 2 970er betreiben. Das E10 ist angehobene Mittelklasse.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2014)

Ein NT mit 500W würde für dein System voll ausreichen @TE.


----------



## Wolfin123 (4. November 2014)

Was kost das DPP 10  den ?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2014)

Wolfin123 schrieb:


> Was kost das DPP 10  den ?


 Bitte schön be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)


----------



## Wolfin123 (4. November 2014)

Wa sits eigentlich mit "Ein NT für DEIN System" gemeint ..ist das so Schlecht haha ?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2014)

NT = Netzteil


----------



## Wolfin123 (4. November 2014)

ja schon klar  nein ich mein die Formulierung haha


----------



## beren2707 (4. November 2014)

Die würde ich mal als komplett wertneutral betrachten. Denn es ist richtig, dass für das von dir geschilderte System ein gutes Netzteil mit ~500W vollkommen ausreicht. Da bietet sich aktuell das E10 sehr an.


----------



## Wolfin123 (4. November 2014)

Alles klar Danke dir


----------



## beren2707 (4. November 2014)

Okay, bitte sehr.  Dann noch viel Spaß mit dem Netzteil und dem System!


----------



## Wolfin123 (4. November 2014)

Danke,danke 
Danke auch den anderen (y)


Mal am Rande ..kann man das Sytsem den als Gaming bezeichnen ?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2014)

Wolfin123 schrieb:


> Mal am Rande ..kann man das Sytsem den als Gaming bezeichnen ?


 Mit der CPU & der Graka bist du gut aufgestellt was Spiele betrifft.Ja kannst du als Gaming bezeichnen.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. November 2014)

Momentan hast du damit noch ein Oberklasse System, Gaming ist schon alles ab i3+ R9 270 

Der Typ von HWV will dir aber nichts andrehen/dich vereimern sondern einfach nicht schuld sein, wenn der Rechner unter Last ausgeht (was nicht passieren wird, aber Umwissenheit, Haftung.....) spielen da ja immer ne Rolle.


----------



## NuVirus (4. November 2014)

Er hat ja alles selbst gebaut und nur die Teile dort abgeholt und der PC lief dann nicht wie in seinem anderen Thread beschrieben (Grafikkarte defekt) und Bildschirm hatte Probleme mit dem UEFI irgendwie^^


----------



## Wolfin123 (5. November 2014)

Er meinte das 500w würde zu schnell heiß werden  und die Karte nicht mal anspringen. 

Was bringt  mir den ein 650w oder  750w mehr?


----------



## Icedaft (5. November 2014)

Wolfin123 schrieb:


> Er meinte das 500w würde zu schnell heiß werden  und die Karte nicht mal anspringen.
> 
> Was bringt  mir den ein 650w oder  750w mehr?



Wenn das Be quiet Straight Power 10 500w verbaut ist ist ein zu heiß werden unwahrscheinlich (das System benötigt mit OC-Prozzi 425W, es sind also mehr als genügen Reserven vorhanden) und wenn es zu heiß wird, dann liegt wohl ein Defekt desselben vor. Ein größeres Netzteil bringt keinen Vorteil.


----------



## beren2707 (5. November 2014)

Wolfin123 schrieb:


> Er meinte das 500w würde zu schnell heiß werden  und die Karte nicht mal anspringen.


Ohne dem Verkäufer zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber diese Aussage ist kompletter Schwachsinn. Weder wird das 500W Modell zu heiß (denn es kann eine Dauerlast von 500W und eine Spitzenlast von 550W stemmen) noch bietet es zu wenig Leistung, sodass die Karte nicht "anspringen" würde. 480W Leistung auf den 12V-Schienen sind wirklich mehr als genug für dein System, das kann ich dir versichern.



Wolfin123 schrieb:


> Was bringt  mir den ein 650w oder  750w mehr?


Höhere Anschaffungskosten, etwas höhere Stromkosten wegen der schlechteren Effizienz bei niedriger Auslastung und i.d.R. auch eine leicht höhere Laustärke (wenn wir beim E10 bleiben und nicht unterschiedliche Modellreihen vergleichen). Beim 600W Modell (650W gibts z. B. beim P10, will er so eines verkaufen? ) kommt dazu, dass es für 2x290 zu schwach ist. Für CF sollte man ~800W einplanen. Man gibt also mehr Geld für etwas aus, das einem keine Vorteile für sein System bringt - ich würde daher von einer unnötigen Überdimensionierung des Netzteils absehen und im 500W Bereich bleiben. Die mMn einzig logische höhere Stufe über dem E10 500W wäre ein P10 550W - alles andere wäre für das geschilderte SGPU-System nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## ebastler (5. November 2014)

Ich habe eine übertaktete 4670K mit einer leicht übertakteten 290X, und in Prime95+Valley zieht mein Gesamtsystem knappe 400W aus der Dose, also sogar weniger als 400W aus dem Netzteil. Willst du sehr knapp kalkulieren, ginge sogar das 400W E10 noch, wovon ich aber stark abraten würde.
Das 500W wird weit unter seinem Limit laufen, und der Verkäufer ist ehrlich gesagt ein Idiot, da er scheinbar ohne jegliche Fachkenntnis Mist empfiehlt.


----------



## NuVirus (5. November 2014)

Den PC hat er selbst zusammen gebaut und die Teile beim Hardwareversand Shop gekauft. 

Er hat doch den PC mit E10 500W bereits nur die Grafikkarte ist scheinbar defekt und wird getauscht. 
Als der TE dort war mit ganzem PC zwecks Fehleranalyse, hat ihm der Verkäufer gesagt als der PC getestet wurde das 500W zu wenig sind und ihm irgendein Corsair 650W Teil empfohlen xD


----------



## beren2707 (5. November 2014)

Achso - dass das E10 bereits vorhanden ist, ist mir bislang leider entgangen. Dann gibts wirklich überhaupt keinen Grund mehr, beim Netzteil auch nur irgendetwas zu ändern.

Zur Empfehlung eines Corsair 650W Modells (vlt. dieses oder jenes?) zur "Verbesserung" enthalte ich mich jedes Kommentars bzgl. der Qualifikation des "Beratenden".


----------



## Marcimoto (5. November 2014)

So inkompetente Beratung gehört verboten  
Ist wahrscheinlich frisch von Media Markt gewechselt


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2014)

Ich hab da jetzt den Durchblick verloren.
Um was geht es noch mal genau? Dass das E10 mit 500 Watt nicht reicht?
Wieso sollte das nicht reichen?
Wer sagt das?


----------



## beren2707 (5. November 2014)

Ein überaus kompetenter Mitarbeiter von hardwareversand, welcher dem E10 bescheinigt haben soll, dass es wohl zu heiß werden würde und aufgrund seiner als zu gering erachteten Leistung ein "Anspringen" der 290 verhindern würde.  Daher wurde seitens des inkompetenten Beratenden zur "Verbesserung" ein nicht näher spezifiziertes Corsair-Modell mit 650W oder 750W empfohlen. 
Diese Ansammlung geistiger Exkremente wurde hier richtiggestellt und das E10 als mehr als tauglich angesehen. Das ist imho der letzte Stand.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2014)

Ich will ja den Mitarbeitern der Online Händler nicht zu nahe treten aber ich habe den Eindruck dass in der Technik Abteilung dort nur Vollpfosten arbeiten. 
Die richten sich ausschließlich an die Watt Empfehlungen die auf den Grafikkarten Karton abgedruckt sind und lassen auch keine andere Erklärung oder Begründung zu.
Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen und so viel Engstirnigkeit und Beratungssresistenz habe ich noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Wolfin123 (5. November 2014)

Danke  euch für die  Gute Beratung. Ich lach mir hier grade weg;D

Auch dir NuVirus das du es noch mal so ausführlich  erklärt hast  :b

Ja der Techniker schien mir selber als äußerst  inkompetent, er wollte den Pc starten  gucke 5min darum  und merkte  dann erst das der PC nicht am Strom  angeschlossen  war.Die haben  mir ja auch erst eine gebrauchte  Karte verkauft,und er wollte mir auch noch vor Ort erzählen  ich sei schuld an den sehr Auffälligen Gebrauchsspuren .Wenn ihr wollt zeig ich sie euch mal,habe Bilder gemacht zur Absicherung. ^^


----------



## Icedaft (5. November 2014)

Och, da brauchst du nur mal mit dem Mod vom Modernboard.deheh anzufangen zu diskutieren, lt. ihm darf man nur auf die Herstellerangaben vertrauen was die Dimensionierung des Netzteiles angeht und Grafikkartentreiber darf man auch nur von der Herstellerseite herunterladen - alle Andere = Böse!


----------



## Wolfin123 (5. November 2014)

Hier das ist nur einst der kleinsten Macken gewesen ^^
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/20141104145337d0bc89n3kw.jpg


----------



## tsd560ti (5. November 2014)

Die haben wahrscheinlich gedacht, du kaufst alles, weil du dem Techniker noch zugehört hast


----------



## Wolfin123 (5. November 2014)

Ja das haben die mir aber  vor  dem Gespräch  verkauft ^^


----------



## Wolfin123 (7. November 2014)

Moin,

Mal eine kurze Frage lohnt es sich die Sapphire R9 290 Tri x OC
Gegen eine Sapphire Vapor x R9 290 Tri x OC zutauschen und den 20 Euro Aufpreis hinzunehmen?


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2014)

Nein. Lohnt nicht wirklich.

Die Vapor ist etwas leiser. Wenn dir das 20€ Aufpreis wert ist kannst du das natürlich machen.


----------



## NuVirus (8. November 2014)

Du kannst auch nach Optik gehen, falls dir die Vapor besser gefällt nimm die, die leuchtet auch etwas. Ansonsten ist schon nen tick besser vom Kühlsystem und schaltet im Idle halt 2 der 3 Lüfter ab wodurch Sie etwas leiser ist.

Musst du entscheiden, wann bekommst du die Karte jetzt getauscht und gibt es etwas neues?


----------



## Wolfin123 (8. November 2014)

Getauscht  nicht aber ich überlege sie zu tauschen. Meine R9 290 kriege ich spätestens am Montag.

Was würdet  ihr mir empfehlen, 
Win7 oder 8


----------



## NuVirus (8. November 2014)

win7 hast doch schon oder?

wenn würde ich direkt win10 nächstes ahr kaufen


----------



## Wolfin123 (8. November 2014)

Ja aber irgendwie  klappt das nicht der hat Probleme mit dem Sata treiber.Die Win7 ist auch keine Originale.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

Wieso Sata Treiber?
Wozu brauchst du sowas denn?


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. November 2014)

Wolfin123 schrieb:


> Er meinte das 500w würde zu schnell heiß werden  und die Karte nicht mal anspringen.
> 
> Was bringt  mir den ein 650w oder  750w mehr?


Au mann, diese ganzen Märchen und wilden Phantasien sind echt nicht mehr zum aushalten...

Noch mal zur Info: Die Straight Power Reihe ist für die angegebene Dauerlast bei 40°C gebaut worden. Das heißt im Klartext, dass die angesaugte Luft bis zu 40°C warm sein darf. Wenns wärmer ist, dann leistet es halt etwas weniger...

Die 650W bringen dir einfach mal rein gar nichts, da es einfach mal die sinnloseste Abstufung aller Zeiten ist. Dafür fällt mir jetzt wirklich kein sinnvolles Einsatzgebiet ein, immer noch nicht.
750W brauchst du für *ZWEI* Grafikkarten....

Aber für eine sind 500W mehr als ausreichend. Wer etwas anderes behauptet lügt. 
Entweder weil er einfach mal überhaupt keinen Plan hat oder aber dich ausnehmen möchte...


----------



## ebastler (8. November 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Au mann, diese ganzen Märchen und wilden Phantasien sind echt nicht mehr zum aushalten...
> 
> Noch mal zur Info: Die Straight Power Reihe ist für die angegebene Dauerlast bei 40°C gebaut worden. Das heißt im Klartext, dass die angesaugte Luft bis zu 40°C warm sein darf. Wenns wärmer ist, dann leistet es halt etwas weniger...
> 
> ...


Naja... Ein FX8350 mit starkem OC inklusive Spannungserhöhung, und eine 290X mit OV, gekühlt von ner WaKü, brauchen fast sicher mehr als 500W. Aber bei "normalen" Systemen hast du Recht.


----------



## Wolfin123 (8. November 2014)

Der fragt mich da die ganze zeit nach nem treiber


----------



## NuVirus (8. November 2014)

zeigt er die Festplatte nicht im Formatierungsmenü?
Mach mal nen Bild oder mehrere und lad hoch damit wir genau wissen was du meinst


----------



## eXquisite (8. November 2014)

S-ATA Treiber brauchte man zuletzt bei Win-XP non PRO.



> Naja... Ein FX8350 mit starkem OC inklusive Spannungserhöhung, und eine 290X mit OV, gekühlt von ner WaKü, brauchen fast sicher mehr als 500W. Aber bei "normalen" Systemen hast du Recht.



Ein FX 9590 mit HD 7770 braucht 317 Watt, dabei ist nur der FX unter Last per Prime95 Small FFT, Netzteil war ein CX500M mit 80+ Bro. Gemessen wurde an der Dose, Testbericht erscheint sobald es einer der Kollegen schafft den Korrektur zu lesen


----------



## NuVirus (8. November 2014)

Ich hatte das Problem mal als ich bei meinem MSI A888XM Gaming Kaveri MB über USB 3.0 installieren wollte da hat er einfach die HDD nicht angezeigt unter USB 2.0 gabs dann keine Probleme.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Naja... Ein FX8350 mit starkem OC inklusive Spannungserhöhung, und eine 290X mit OV, gekühlt von ner WaKü, brauchen fast sicher mehr als 500W. Aber bei "normalen" Systemen hast du Recht.


 
Auch da nicht.
Ich kenne kein FX System mit einer Karte das mehr als 500 Watt gezogen hat.
Wie stark willst du denn die Grafikkarte übertakten? 
Leute die sich solche Extremen Taktraten ausdenken kaufen sowieso 1500 Watt Netzteile oder so.


----------



## ebastler (8. November 2014)

Sagen wir es so, mein 4670K mit moderatem OC und meine 290X mit Stockspannung zieht in Prime + Valley schon gute 410-420W...
Mit +100mV an der GPU treibe ich mein Sys schon auf >500W (primärseitig), wette ich. Kriege ich momentan nicht gekühlt.

Dazu noch den FX, und die 500W sekundärseitig sind geknackt.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

Glaube ich nicht. Den FX kriegst du nicht mehr gekühlt. Egal ob WaKü oder nicht.
Ich habe ja schon einen 3930k getestet und der nuckelt auch ordentlich am Netzteil wenn du den hochziehst.


----------



## eXquisite (8. November 2014)

> Auch da nicht.
> Ich kenne kein FX System mit einer Karte das mehr als 500 Watt gezogen hat.
> Wie stark willst du denn die Grafikkarte übertakten?
> Leute die sich solche Extremen Taktraten ausdenken kaufen sowieso 1500 Watt Netzteile oder so.
> ...



Ich habe so ein System, FX 9590 und R9 290X, damit knacke ich die 500W locker, aber wirklich locker. Der FX braucht ohne Grafiklast schon 317 Watt unter Prime. Dazu dann noch meine R9 290X, zugegeben ich habe den Verbrauch von beidem noch nicht gemessen aber das sind weit mehr als 500. Außerdem verstehe ich eure "Kühlungsangst" nicht, der 9590 läuft unter Prime bei schnuckeligen 53° bei 1,5 Volt mit einem Thermaltake Frio OCK auf 800 RPM.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

Nur wer kaufst sich einen FX oder einen 5960X und taktet den bis zum Erbrechen und hat dann ein 500 Watt Netzteil drin?
Ich kenne niemanden.
Solche Leute kaufen sich sowieso immer 1000 Watt Netzteil oder mehr und daher erübricht sich das sowieso.


----------



## eXquisite (8. November 2014)

> Nur wer kaufst sich einen FX oder einen 5960X und taktet den bis zum Erbrechen und hat dann ein 500 Watt Netzteil drin?



Kenne ich keinen, lediglich einen mit nem 450 Watt Gerät drin kenne ich und das bin ich


----------



## ebastler (8. November 2014)

Ich bin gespannt, ob ich mein e9 480CM zum Abschalten bringe


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

die OCP greift beim E9 recht früh.


----------



## Scheogorat (8. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> die OCP greift beim E9 recht früh.



Mein System fx 8350 @4,7ghz mit r9  290 1100mhz Chip und 1350mhz Speicher saugt 450 Watt max beim zocken da würde ich ein 1000 Watt mit 80+ empfehlen den so bist du in der besten Effizienz und kommst auch auf die 80+ um so mehr lasst um so ineffizienter ist das nt


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. November 2014)

Scheogorat schrieb:


> Mein System fx 8350 @4,7ghz mit r9  290 1100mhz Chip und 1350mhz Speicher saugt 450 Watt max beim zocken da würde ich ein 1000 Watt mit 80+ empfehlen den so bist du in der besten Effizienz und kommst auch auf die 80+ um so mehr lasst um so ineffizienter ist das nt



Ähm... Nope.....


----------



## Legacyy (8. November 2014)

Das ist mit dass sinnfreieste, was ich die Woche gehört hab 
Der PC braucht grade mal ~ 350W unter Last.
Ein 1000W dafür ist Schrott. Teurer, lauter und verbraucgt mehr Strom


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. November 2014)

Scheogorat schrieb:


> Mein System fx 8350 @4,7ghz mit r9  290 1100mhz Chip und 1350mhz Speicher saugt 450 Watt max beim zocken da würde ich ein 1000 Watt mit 80+ empfehlen den so bist du in der besten Effizienz und kommst auch auf die 80+ um so mehr lasst um so ineffizienter ist das nt



Ehm neee ? Der Unterschied in der Effizienz liegt meistens bei 1-2%.


----------



## ebastler (8. November 2014)

i5 4670K @1.19V, 4200MHz, R9 290X @1.054V 1100/1400MHz. Prime95 (8k custom run), Fur Mark (1920*1080px Burn In). Wie war das mit 500W überschreitet man nie? 

Das E9 480W CM war aber tapfer!


----------



## NuVirus (8. November 2014)

Wir müssen auch immer dazu sagen ob wir von 500W mit Abzug der Effizienz reden oder den den realen Stromverbrauch meinen^^


----------



## ebastler (8. November 2014)

Ist egal, in dem Fall ist beides klar ober 500W, und die R9 ist noch mit Stock Voltage unterwegs...


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

Scheogorat schrieb:


> Mein System fx 8350 @4,7ghz mit r9  290 1100mhz Chip und 1350mhz Speicher saugt 450 Watt max beim zocken da würde ich ein 1000 Watt mit 80+ empfehlen den so bist du in der besten Effizienz und kommst auch auf die 80+ um so mehr lasst um so ineffizienter ist das nt


 
Dir scheint nicht klar zu sein dass der Unterschied bei heutigen Netzteil zwischen 20-90% Last so gering ist dass es keine Rolle spielt.
Daher ist ein 500-550 Watt Netzteil hervorragend für dein System geeignet.



ebastler schrieb:


> i5 4670K @1.19V, 4200MHz, R9 290X @1.054V 1100/1400MHz. Prime95 (8k custom run), Fur Mark (1920*1080px Burn In). Wie war das mit 500W überschreitet man nie?
> 
> Das E9 480W CM war aber tapfer!



Und wie oft spielst du Benchmarks?


----------



## Wolfin123 (8. November 2014)

Meine Frage war doch nur ob das Netzteil  für meinen PC ausreicht  mehr doch nicht ^^


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

Jetzt weißt du dass es nicht reicht und du lieber ein 1000 Watt Teil nehmen solltest.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. November 2014)

Welches soll jetzt reichen ? Falls es das E10/DPP 10 ist (500/550W) aufjedenfall.


----------



## ebastler (8. November 2014)

Kleiner Nachtrag zu meinem Foto oben: in Spielen war ich nich nie ober 400W 
selbst Prime+Valley kommt nur auf 420W.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

Benchmarks lasten die Hardware teilweise so stark aus wie das ein Game nie könnte.
Ich hab auch schon mal einen 3930k samt einer GPU auf 700 Watt geprügelt aber das ist alles andere als Praxisnah und daher meiner Meinung nach nicht relevant.


----------



## Pu244 (8. November 2014)

Scheogorat schrieb:


> Mein System fx 8350 @4,7ghz mit r9  290 1100mhz Chip und 1350mhz Speicher saugt 450 Watt max beim zocken da würde ich ein 1000 Watt mit 80+ empfehlen den so bist du in der besten Effizienz und kommst auch auf die 80+ um so mehr lasst um so ineffizienter ist das nt



Es sprechen zwar durchaus einige Argumente für das massive Überdimensionieren, allerdings ist die Effizienz alleine doch eher etwas mau.



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ehm neee ? Der Unterschied in der Effizienz liegt meistens bei 1-2%.


 
Na dann rechne mal nach, so ein Netzteil kostet etwa 120€ mehr (DDP ca. 550W VS Antec HCP Platimum 1000W). Der Unterschied bei 2% sind etwa 9W, was sich mit etwa 18€/Jahr in der Stromrechung niederschlägt.Das bedeutet du bist nach ca. 7 Jahren Dauerzocken im grünen Bereich (eventuell früher da das HCP eine Effizienzstufe höher liegt).

Alternativ kannst du es deinem (Ur)Enkel vererben, vorrausgesetzt die ATX Norm gilt in ihrer heutigen Form noch 2050.

Allerdings habe ich keinerlei Zinsen brücksichtigt, die können besonders das Großvatermodell obsolet machen...

PS: Wo sind die Smileys in der Direktantwort?


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

Du willst ernsthaft ein Netzteil die nächsten 30 Jahre nutzen nur weil es völlig überdimensioniert ist?


----------



## ebastler (8. November 2014)

Das war ironisch gemeint. Hoffe ich jedenfalls.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst ernsthaft ein Netzteil die nächsten 30 Jahre nutzen nur weil es völlig überdimensioniert ist?



Das war pure Ironie  und wirklich von Feinsten. Richtig gut geschrieben 

€dit: zu lahm


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

würde mich aber interessieren wie das Netzteil so läuft wenns 30 Jahre auf dem buckel hat.


----------



## Pu244 (8. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst ernsthaft ein Netzteil die nächsten 30 Jahre nutzen nur weil es völlig überdimensioniert ist?


 
Der erste Teil war ernst gemeint (ja es gibt sehr gute Gründe dafür, allerdings auch einige sehr gute dagegen[vor allem die Kosten]), der zweite ironisch, daher auch die Frage nach den Smileys (wo sind die Dinger in der Schnellantwort ????)

Ich persönlich stelle es mir durchaus lustig vor wenn der Opa aus dem Werthers Echte Spot seinem Enkel ein verstaubtes Uraltnetzteil überreicht und dieser antwortet "Ach Opa, Netzteile mit unter 98% Effizienz sind doch schon seit 2025 verboten, außerdem brauchen unsere Quantencomputer heute nurnoch ein Watt".



Threshold schrieb:


> würde mich aber interessieren wie das Netzteil so läuft wenns 30 Jahre auf dem buckel hat.


 
Es geistern ja durchaus noch 286er aufwärts herum die seit Jahrzehnten im Einsatz sind, wäre interessant so ein Ding per ATX Adapter an eine Chroma zu hängen und mit einem zu vergleichen der Jahrzehnte lang im Keller gestanden hat und nicht stark gealtert ist.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

Ich meine jetzt aber Netzteile die sich mit ständigen Hardwarewechseln auseinander setzen mussten.
Ich kenne auch noch alte Aldi Rechner die seit 14 Jahren problemlos laufen -- mit dem ersten Netzteil drin. Aber da wurde auch nie was an der Hardware geändert. Das macht eine Menge aus wenn du nichts veränderst.


----------



## Pu244 (8. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich meine jetzt aber Netzteile die sich mit ständigen Hardwarewechseln auseinander setzen mussten.
> Ich kenne auch noch alte Aldi Rechner die seit 14 Jahren problemlos laufen -- mit dem ersten Netzteil drin. Aber da wurde auch nie was an der Hardware geändert. Das macht eine Menge aus wenn du nichts veränderst.


 
Da ist natürlich das Problem das sich die Lastprofile in den letzten 15 Jahren stark verändert haben. Früher waren die Minorrails die Majorrails da die CPUs von der 5V Leitung gesaugt haben und die Grakas 3,3V. Die 12V Schiene war früher eher für HDDs interessant. So kamen auch 550W Netzteile zustande die auf 3,3 und 5V 320W vertrugen, auf 12V hingegen nur 240W. Sprich ein solches Netzteil dürfte man heute bestenfalls mit einer HD 7770 und einem Intel Prozessor belasten, der stärkere Teil würde sich langweilen. Hinzu kommt das diese Netzteile aus den dunklen Zeiten stammen in denen seltens das drin war was draufstand. DC-DC Netzteile sollten aber extrem zukunftssicher sein - in 15 Jahren wissen wir mehr...


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

Das Problem ist ja nicht DC-DC sondern die Caps. Was nützt die eine gute Spannungsregulation wenn die Caps die Grätsche machen und die Ripple Werte weggrätschen?
Ganz zu schweigen von den billigen Lüftern die man so darin findet. Die gehen sowieso als erstes kaputt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich meine jetzt aber Netzteile die sich mit ständigen Hardwarewechseln auseinander setzen mussten.
> Ich kenne auch noch alte Aldi Rechner die seit 14 Jahren problemlos laufen -- mit dem ersten Netzteil drin. Aber da wurde auch nie was an der Hardware geändert. Das macht eine Menge aus wenn du nichts veränderst.


 
ACHTUNG!

Vor 14 Jahren waren die Umstände, in denen Netzteile arbeiten mussten, ganz andere als es heute der Fall ist. Damals mussten die Teile nur mit der Restwelligkeit von sich selbst zurecht kommen. Und das ekeligste, was man dort hatte, waren halt die Laufwerke beim Anlaufen und Zugriff.

Heute schaut es ganz anders aus, da kann und darf man nicht davon ausgehen, dass das Netzteil ebenso lang hält., Insbesondere bei High End Game PCs...
Bei Office Rechner ohne Grafikkarte kann das vielleicht sein...


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2014)

Früher hattest du keine großartigen Schwankungen gehabt weils keine Stromsparmodi gab.
Da hat die Grafikkarte und die CPU unter Last das gleiche an Strom gezogen wie im Idle.
Das macht eben eine Menge aus wenn du immer eine gleichbleibende Belastung hast.

Heute schwanken die Lasten in Mikrosekundentakt. Eine ganz andere Anforderung an das Netzteil.


----------



## Wolfin123 (9. November 2014)

Hay Leute, 

Ich habe wie gehabt dss Problem  das ich win7 installieren will aber er mich immer nach einen Treiber fragt.Den ich aber nicht  habe !! Ich boote vom Stick weil dort win7 drauf  ist.Mir wird als boot option Multiple Card Reader und irgebt so ein ST1000.... angezeigt.Egal von was ich von beiden boote er startet zwar die windows file fragt mich aber immer nach dem ich auf,jetzt installieren gegangen  bin nach fehlenden treiber.


----------



## Wolfin123 (9. November 2014)

So sieht das aus,
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/imageki0doafyvr.jpg


----------



## NuVirus (9. November 2014)

Probiere wie gesagt mal USB 2.0 Anschluss am Mainboard aus, mach mal nen Foto vom Bootemnü bevor du vom Stick bootest und poste den evtl mal auch der UEFI Mode Probleme zusammen mit dem Boot Stick.


----------



## Wolfin123 (9. November 2014)

Anscheinend erkennt er doch nicht meine Festplatte. Im bios zeigt er dieses ST1000.. nicht an aber im boot Setup. Warte ich zeigs euch


----------



## eXquisite (9. November 2014)

ST100DM003 ist eine Seagate Barracuda 1TB, wenn die erkannt wird ist doch gut, und wenn die nicht im BootMenü ist, dann ist auf der Festplatte kein Betriebssystem. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Wolfin123 (9. November 2014)

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/20141109201052eo9i14gm5v.jpg

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/20141109200933gqe8byf3cr.jpg

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/20141109200828fl45yw0pgv.jpg


----------



## Wolfin123 (9. November 2014)

Ja aber er fragt mich immer nach einem treiber wie du siehst


----------



## NuVirus (9. November 2014)

Beim ersten Bild, von welchen Stick startest du da den mit oder ohne UEFI vorne dran?

Hast du es schon mit beiden probiert?


----------



## Wolfin123 (9. November 2014)

Ja habe ich ist gleich ob UEFi:Multiple Cardreader oder nur MultipleCardreader


----------



## NuVirus (9. November 2014)

wieso kartenleser?


----------



## eXquisite (9. November 2014)

Welche ISO hast du wie auf welchen USB Stick gespielt?


----------



## Wolfin123 (9. November 2014)

Keine Ahnung so scheint der Stick zu heißen .Dieser Lexor ist ein anderer.Da sind treiber für später drauf

Habe den vom onkel ^^ mehr weiß  ich nicht.

Eigentlich  64bit.
Welche  win7 version keine Ahnung.


----------



## eXquisite (9. November 2014)

Bitte nutze den "Bearbeiten" Button und vermeide damit Doppelposts, dann bleibt das ganze hier übersichtlicher.

Was du machen kannst ist an einen zweiten PC gehen und dir eine frische ISO runterladen: Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP

Diese schreibst du dann frisch auf den Stick drauf: ISO to USB - Download - CHIP

Dann versuchst du die Installation noch einmal. Wahrscheinlich werden die Installationsdateien deines Onkels beschädigt sein.


----------



## NuVirus (9. November 2014)

EInfach geht es auch mit Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP, nicht verwirren lassen das sagt ab und zu am Ende fehlgeschlagen aber es geht trotzdem.


----------



## Wolfin123 (9. November 2014)

Ok aber was ist dann mit der Aktivierung  oder Lizenschlüssel ?


----------



## NuVirus (9. November 2014)

Gibst du später ein wenn du dann aktivieren musst, am besten auf Ebay kaufen falls nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Wolfin123 (9. November 2014)

Ok wie mach ich das den jetzt genau habe hier einen Stick liegen.Den formatiere  ich und dann  ?wie lad ich das darauf ?


----------



## NuVirus (9. November 2014)

Das iso runterladen und Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP das macht alles automatisch nur das iso wählen dann und den richtigen stick zum formatieren


----------



## Wolfin123 (9. November 2014)

Also ich lade das hier runter,
Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP
und lade es durch,
Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP
auf den Stick?


----------



## NuVirus (9. November 2014)

jo iso musst halt dann mit dem programm auswählen


----------



## Wolfin123 (9. November 2014)

ja gut ok,das runterladen der Iso datei dauert zwar jetzt ewig aber naja.Meinst du das klappt dann endlich ?

ich muss doch dann einfach nur noch vom Stick über Boot Setup booten oder?


----------



## NuVirus (9. November 2014)

jo und den 2.0 slot nehmen um das als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen, am besten ohne UEFI mode


----------



## Wolfin123 (9. November 2014)

alles klar.Lade es jetztauch mal auf dem Lexor stick ,vielleicht ist das ja besser


----------



## Wolfin123 (9. November 2014)

Wie ist das eigentlich  mit den Partitionen ? (Für später schonmal)


----------



## NuVirus (9. November 2014)

würde 1 Partition für Windows und die Standard Programme, den Rest als Daten und Game Partition


----------



## Wolfin123 (9. November 2014)

Sprich 2 Partitionen ?

Achja lade es grad aif ne dvd.Stick macht  irgendwie  Probleme ^^


----------



## Wolfin123 (9. November 2014)

Habe jetzt ganz normal die Festplatte ausgewählt der lödt da jetzt Windows  drauf.Die Einteilung  der Partitionen  kommt doch erst danach oder ?

Verdammt merke grad ich hätte das vorher machen müssen kann ich nach der Installation  noch das ändern ?


----------



## NuVirus (10. November 2014)

Du kannst in der Datenträgerverwaltung die Windows Partition verkleinern und dann ne neue Datenpartition erstellen,


----------



## Wolfin123 (11. November 2014)

So ,
Ich war heute meine neue Graka abholen und wurde  wieder zugequatscht. Das Netzteil würde ja immer unter Last laufen deswegen heiß werden und kaputt gehen.


----------



## Wolfin123 (11. November 2014)

Hallo,
Ist das normal das im Gerätemanager  die Karte als R9 200 Series angezeigt  wird und nicht als R9 290 ?


----------



## beren2707 (11. November 2014)

Ja, das ist ganz normal.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2014)

Wolfin123 schrieb:


> So ,
> Ich war heute meine neue Graka abholen und wurde  wieder zugequatscht. Das Netzteil würde ja immer unter Last laufen deswegen heiß werden und kaputt gehen.


 
Wer labert denn den Unsinn? 
Und welches Netzteil hast du nun drin? Hab den Überblick verloren.


----------



## Wolfin123 (11. November 2014)

Habe das E10 500w drin

Noch eine Frage ich habe ein Wlan Stick mit 300 mbs
Aber der lädt über Steam nur mit 500kb oder weniger runter was kann  das sein ?


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2014)

Das 500er E10 reicht locker für die R9 290.
Dass dir keinen Unsinn erzählen oder einen Bären aufbinden. Der Typ hat keine Ahnung. Der guckt wohl nur auf den Karten der Grafikkarte und sieht da eine riesen Watt Zahl.

Das liegt an deiner Leitung oder an Steam.


----------



## NuVirus (11. November 2014)

Wenn sonst alles schnell genug läd liegt es nicht am stick, probier mal nen schnellen Downloadserver oder mal nen speedtest

Evtl lädt Windows auch Updates im Hintergrund.


----------



## Wolfin123 (11. November 2014)

Wie mach ich einen  speedtest ?

Am stick und am router ist auch eine  Antenne wie müssen die Ausgerichtet  sein ?


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2014)

Nein. Da muss nichts ausgerichtet sein.
Schalte mal alle Downloads ab und dann testet du mal deine Verbindung mit einem Speed Test.
Sinnvoll ist es sowohl Lan als auch Wlan zu testen wenn möglich.


----------



## ebastler (11. November 2014)

Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Den hier zum Beispiel!


----------



## Wolfin123 (11. November 2014)

da steht bei Downloadspeed 5,24 Mbps und upload 0,99 Mbps ^^ 

was sagt ihr?


----------



## NuVirus (11. November 2014)

Dann packt entweder der Stick oder Internet nicht mehr, mach mal nen Gegenvergleich mit LAN Kabel - halt übergangsweise verlegen falls möglich.

Du musst den Wert durch 8 teilen dann bekommst die reale Downloadrate die von Steam oder dem Browser angezeigt wird.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (11. November 2014)

Wegen dem E10-NT brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Hab auch das NT in meinem System (siehe Signatur). Läuft absolut problemlos. Das System lief sogar mit einem etwas schwächeren NT (bis das E10 da war).
Höre bloß nicht auf diesen "komischen" Verkäufer. Die Pro's hast du hier im Forum.


----------



## Wolfin123 (11. November 2014)

Das hri§t nur mitt 655kb runterladen...ein Traum...

Danke dr.med iziner

Ich sehe ebenfalls gerade das sie auch eine R9 290 haben.Wie ist das gamen so ?


----------



## Wolfin123 (12. November 2014)

Hallo ,
Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.Bei mir sehen die Games total abgehackt aus ,habe aber die neueszen Treiber.Im Geräte- Manager stejt such R9 200 series anstatt R9 290

Und an meinem Pc wird angezeigt ich hätte 4gb Ram installiert  obwohl ich 8 Gb verbaut habe.


----------



## Icedaft (12. November 2014)

Hast Du auch die 64bit-Version von Windows installiert?


----------



## Wolfin123 (12. November 2014)

Ja klar


----------



## Icedaft (12. November 2014)

Wo werden die 4GB denn angezeigt, im Taskmanager?


----------



## Wolfin123 (12. November 2014)

Da und in der Systemsteuerung/Sicherheit/Arbeitsspeicher  und Prozessoren


----------



## Icedaft (12. November 2014)

Dann ist ein Riegel wohl nicht richtig eingesteckt, oder Du hast den falschen bekommen (2x 2 statt 2x 4GB)?!


----------



## Wolfin123 (12. November 2014)

Wie überprüfe ich das den ?

Der Riegel ist richtig  drin


----------



## Icedaft (12. November 2014)

Die Kapazität steht auf dem Aufkleber auf dem Riegel. https://www.google.de/search?q=ram+..._AUoAQ#tbm=isch&q=ram+riegel+technische+daten

Der Riegel sitzt im Normalfall richtig, wenn der Haltemechanismus eingerastet ist. https://www.google.de/search?q=ram+...ei=mltjVICQNNbuaJjbgLgP&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## Wolfin123 (12. November 2014)

So danke für die Hilfe der Riegel war nicht  richtig  drin ^^


So jetzt mal gucken was die graka sagt...

So genau das gleiche wie vorher die Grafik sieht erschreckend aus.Im Hintergrund  die Bäume usw. Hatte vorher alles aufm Laptop  gespielt sah greßlich aus und lief nicht.Hier läufts aber sieht aus wie meine Laptop  grafik am Anfang  jaulte steam das dort meine Sachen im Spiel weg wären wenn ich da i.was nicht runterlade.Habe es durch Steam runtergeladen und es siejt einfach ******* aus


----------



## Dr. med iziner (12. November 2014)

Ich bin mit meiner R9 290 zufrieden. Grafik ist in BF4 sehr gut.


----------



## eXquisite (12. November 2014)

Was für Treiber hast du wie wo runtergeladen?


----------



## NuVirus (12. November 2014)

Lad doch mal nen Screenshot hoch falls man es auf dem sieht.


----------



## Icedaft (12. November 2014)

Und eine Bitte: Groß-/Kleinschreibung und Satzzeichen würden das Lesen und Begreifen deiner Texte erheblich erleichtern.
Dankeee!


----------



## Wolfin123 (12. November 2014)

So ich habe nochmal geguckt ,der Bildschirm  scheint wohl auch  sein Teil  dazu zu tragen

Edit: in Arma sieht man das jetzt nicht so extrem wie  in Dayz zum Beispiel. 

Hier  mal ein Bild,
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/108049483048641kt6qu8xda.jpg


Auch danke dir Icedaft für deine fürsorgliche Kritik an meiner Rechtschreibung.Ich glaube, ich sollte mein Abi abbrechen  und lieber den Rest meines  Lebens damit verbringen  Rechtschreibung  zu studieren und sie gegebenfalls  auch zu korrigieren. ..ein Traum


----------



## Icedaft (13. November 2014)

Kannst Du sonst mal einen anderen Monitor zum Vergleich organisieren (am besten mit HDMI-Anschluss)?


----------



## NuVirus (13. November 2014)

DVI geht auch nimmt sich nix gegen HDMI oder Displayport falls passendes Kabel vorhanden.


----------



## Wolfin123 (16. November 2014)

Leider nein,

Aber habe jetzt ein neues Problem.Nach längerem "Zocken" und an bleiben des Rechners ist er von selbst ausgegangen.Jediglich die Lichter vorne am Gehäuse gingen noch.Kein Mauslicht oder gar Tastaturlichr.Und jetzt jedes mal wenn ich ihn hochfahren mlchte startet ,so wie es aussieht der PC.Aber schaltet  sich wieder ab so wie man sieht geht der Lüfter für den Kühler 2sek an und dann wieder direkt aus.Nur die Lichter an der Front des Gehäuses leuchten.
Und das Licht vom Powerbutton.Wenn ich dann wieder länger auf den powerbutton drücke geht das licht wieder aus.


----------

